# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Quarantine prints - 3. Bracelets

## jamcultur

While designing the chain mail in my first "Quarantine Prints" post, I had an idea for a different kind of print-in-place chain link that I thought would make a good basis for bracelets. These bracelets printed fully assembled, including the clasp. I successfully printed 12 bracelets. I had more failed bracelet prints than successful ones. These designs are difficult to print even when things are working perfectly, and I had a partially clogged nozzle. Things are printing much better since I replaced the nozzle. Hmmm, I can see from the pics that I need to do some cleanup on the gold one. That gold filament is pretty, but it is a bit messy. (Click on a thumbnail for a larger image.)

----------

